# 1st EVER "Outlaw 1000" Outlaw VTA Enduro in CALIF.



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

This Sunday at Cal R/C Raceway in Orange Ca, the very FIRST *OUTLAW 1000* will be held.

The Outlaw 1000 is a race for the popular Vintage Trans/Am cars with the West Coast Twist known as "Outlaw VTA", and will run a full 1,000 laps or 5 full hours (which ever comes first) on the outdoor road course in Southern California.

The Outlaw VTA Cars use 21.5 motors (Open ROAR Legal 21.5s) vs. the US VTA's 25.5 "Locked Brand" motor rules, may use ANY of the "Vintage" type tires sold by HPI, does not require a driver figure and can use upto 5800 mAh batteries. 

Our Team Entry "TEAM DIEHARD V" - with Joe Myers, Bryan Myers, Mike Jennings and Brad Muther. An Associated TC6.1 w/ the McAllister Racing 69 Mustang.










Our Sister Team "The Hobby Town Hustlers" with Todd Thunderstiller, Mike Cockrell, Mike Sheehan and Sean also piloting an Associated TC6.1 but with the HPI 68 Camaro.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

* -- OUTLAW 1000 - A Main -- *
Pos Car Laps Time Name 
1 6 999 220:59.29 TRANS AM OUTLAWS 
2 1 979 221:12.87 TEAM ASSOCIATED 
3 4 964 221:11.51 TEAM H-TOWN GILBERT 
4 7 943 221:13.51 TEAM HOTBODIES 
5 5 931 221:09.19 TEAM 3 STOOGES 
6 2 913 221:14.80 TEAM DIEHARD 5 
7 3 896 221:52.00 TEAM F-BODIES 


Results from the "Outlaw 1000" Outlaw VTA Enduro Race are here...

*OUTLAW VTA ENDURO RESULTS*










*The WINNING TEAM: The TRANS-AM OUTLAW! Drivers: L to R Mark Braden | Todd Marshall | Lee Passehl | Craig "Cuda" Hammon*










*2nd Place Team: Team Associated Drivers: Tony Neisinger | Don Natale | Nick Wautlet | Bill Martinez *


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

A few more pics from the enduro (some are during practice)


----------



## Marshall Law (May 30, 2013)

*Thanks for coming out!*

Hey Joe,

Thanks for creating this thread, it looks very cool. I want to take a second to thank you again for supporting The Outlaw Trans Am 1000. You and your team looked sharp. All you guys are a class act and a real pleasure hang/race with. I look forward to racing we you and you crew soon. Stay tuned for an announcement!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

*Todd, It was SO much fun! Hope I can run in the next one*

For those viewing - here's the video posted from the OUTLAW 1000 OVTA Enduro


----------

